# Replacement Bezel Insert For 7002?



## amh82 (Dec 5, 2011)

Can anyone suggest a supplier of genuine Seiko spares that may be able to supply a Pepsi bezel insert for a Seiko 7002 (same size as 6039 I believe)?

Failing that, any good quality aftermarkets?

I've seen them listed on ebay as 'Genuine' from the Phillippines, but I'm doubting that they are indeed genuine!!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-SEIKO-LARGE-PEPSI-BEZEL-INSERT-7S26-6309-6105-7002-/330670661189?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cfd81de45


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

hi Andy

As you most probably know, the two pepsi variants of the 7002 are 7002-700A and 7002-700J and then later the newer model being the 7002-7039. The actual bezel assembly is different in that the former is 60 click bi-directional and the latter 120 click uni-directional.

It might be worth - I can't remember! - checking whether the whole bezel was swapped to the black, or just the insert. May not make any difference in terms of just replacing the insert however, I'm not entirely sure.

While officially discontinued, you can try a search either at Jules Borel for part numbers (e.g. 86012397 - though I'm not certain if this is the black or pepsi) to help your search (need to register an account even to seach which is annoying) or instead at Seiko Australia as below.

http://service.seiko...740::NO:RP,20::

Here's a typical search to give you an idea.

http://service.seiko...39699530384594:

I'm not sure about the aftermarket parts from the Philippines, but a couple of guys to maybe drop an e-mail to;

Ramon - thewatchcollector

Stephen Go - thewatchworks

Jose Sotto - watchcooking

Loy Albelda - loyswatch

and in terms of afermarket parts;

Edmar - mountapo_merchant

Pressie Duero - paulynn_collections

A totally alternative suggestion, you could go for a good aftermarket brand from the 10watches webstore. I can't link as it's a commercial site, but they are very well known in the trade for Seiko modification parts. They do have some pepsi bezels, you'll have to check whether they are 7002 (and indeed 6309) compliant.

Also, aftermarket mod wise - Yobokies.

Lastly, a long shot - try Peter Kuhn in Australia, I have purchased genuine 6309 gaskets and other parts from him in the past, new sealed Seiko packets.

If I think of anything else, I'll update this post mate.

cheers, Howard


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Also, as regards your link, you are right to be sceptical - the 7002 bezel being discontinued it seems incongruous to then see one advertised as 'Brand NEW Replacement' - rather than say NOS. This kind of packaging - 'Original' and 'Genuine Seiko Part' really gets on my goat!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The Ebay ones are all aftermarket Im afraid......

Im reasonably sure that Seiko never sold inserts on their own, the bezel and insert came as one piece....


----------



## amh82 (Dec 5, 2011)

Howard, you're a star - thanks for all those contacts, i'll give them a look.

As for the bezel, i already checked  It's the original 60 click bi-directional one. I think that for the 120 click bezel you'd need the later case because it has two balls on the case, but still a 60 click bezel, but the two balls are offset to give 120 clicks. That's what I read anyway.

I like the black insert in fairness, was just thinking of originality. Sad!!

Jason - thanks for that. The bezel is actually in pretty good condition, nice & tight so i'd rather just replace the insert. If that means aftermarket then maybe defies the point in changing!!


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

No worries mate, but Jason is right on the money far as I know too so it does point to those packets being all the more aftermarket despite their claims!

Anyway, be interesting to see what luck you might have. I'd be cautious over using an SKX009 insert just as an aside - you've probably already read this - but they're not guaranteed to fit from what I have read. I think it might be that for people who have had success fitting SKX bezel insert, perhaps it's to the later model - that's a guess though!

cheers, H

edit - just regarding the Philippines, usual provisos; google name and store name, check out customer reports (quite a few over at WUS - but generally these names are guys who have stood out as being fairly good from the reports I've read), and also be quite clear what you're asking for in terms of condition/originality just to overcome any potential language barrier... you know the drill etc etc :thumbsup:


----------

